# [SOLVED]Kile i pakiet "polski"

## matt1366613

Witam.

Zainstalowałem sobie Kile 2.0 i okazało się że nie ma w nim w/w pakietu. Gdy próbowałem skompilować moją pracę wywaliło mi że nie ma pliku "polski.sty". Wiecie może jak zainstalować Kile z tym pakietem? Próbowałem też dodać ten pakiet po instalacji ale skończyło się to wywalemniem przez Kile tony błędów. Czytałem gdzieś, że Kile w drzewie Portage jest od razu z polskimi pakietami.

Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedź.Last edited by matt1366613 on Tue Feb 10, 2009 3:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Kurt Steiner

LINGUAS masz ustawione? No i pokaż emerge --info.

----------

## fae

Pomijając kwestię zmiennej LINGUAS, kile jest tylko edytorem, nie pełnym środowiskiem TeXa. Prócz niego potrzebujesz dystrybucji TeXa, jak np. TeX Live:

```

$ equery b polski.sty

[ Searching for file(s) polski.sty in *... ]

dev-texlive/texlive-langpolish-2007 (/usr/share/texmf-dist/tex/latex/platex/polski.sty)

```

----------

## matt1366613

Doinstalowałem texlive i wszystko działa jak trzeba. Poprostu Kile jako zależność miało jakiegoś TeX-a bez potrzebnych mi pakietów.

Dzięki.

----------

## Kurt Steiner

matt1366613, zapoznaj się z regulaminem i dopisz [SOLVED] na początku tematu jeśli problem został rozwiązany.

----------

